# Ringo



## xxdotmyeyes (Aug 3, 2009)

The lazy kitteh!

Can't get comfy

































Maybe a cuddle with Polly?









Maybe mommy?









Half of mommy?









He's given up









Love this little guy


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

I love the snuggle pictures with mommy  He is just getting more and more handsome! His eyes are such a deep blue, I love the white eyeliner marks around them.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

He's an amazing looking kitten. He's going to be so handsome when he's fully grown! :love2


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I. Want. Him!!! Such a cutie...and those eyes!! I'm a sucker for a blue eyed kitty.


----------



## xxdotmyeyes (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah his eyes, he can get away with anything with those eyes! I really thought they'd change after a little while but nope! He's an amazing little kitty thats for sure.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

He's a cute cat! lol I hope he found a place to sleep. XD


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

He's such a sweetheart and those eyes are incredible!


----------



## xxdotmyeyes (Aug 3, 2009)

8 weeks:









10 weeks:









13.5 weeks:









They are the ones where there's no flash and you can see his beautiful eyes!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

**THUD* <---- *That's me, fainting from the combination of cuteness overload and the blueness of his eyes. I love how you can really see how his points are coming in. He is going to be quite the stunner when he's fully grown.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I can see how he is growing over time. ^^


----------



## jbishop928 (Feb 26, 2011)

Your cat is beautiful!


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm loving him!!  Such a pretty kitty!!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I can feel my heart melting...the cuteness!


----------



## xxdotmyeyes (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank you everyone. I loved my cat growing up but she was very stand off-ish and had that "calico attitude" so I've always considered myself a dog person. Hubby has always been a cat person, I had Shotzey before we were married and we got Polly shortly after getting married for Shotzey to have a playmate, finally decided we had time/money/room to add a cat. In the month we've had Ringo he has completely changed my perspective. He is so sweet, friendly, playful, loves to be around us. He's shown me how great cats can be, he just fits in so well with our family. We love him so much, much more than I thought I would. I truly loved my first cat but never thought I'd enjoy having another! He's truly an amazing kitty. Sorry to ramble!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Ramble away! I know what you mean. We had two cats when I was growing up...both were very aloof and kept to themselves. My girls are totally different. They follow me from room to room and are wonderful companions.


----------



## xxdotmyeyes (Aug 3, 2009)

I never thought I could be without a dog, but in the future I may just have cats if I can pick ones with personalities like Ringos! They're much easier too ;-)


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

Aww. Cats look so cute with collars.. it's just so cute!


----------



## xxdotmyeyes (Aug 3, 2009)

Actually just got him a name tag and new collar yesterday! Took this picture this morning


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh that's a nice find. lol I should find one for Misa


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh look at those blue eyes! So cute.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

you really have to be careful with these little blue eyed guys, they will completely claw away at your heart...the ear wisp fur is great..


----------



## xxdotmyeyes (Aug 3, 2009)

He's at the vet being neutered, we miss him like crazy and it hasn't been a full 12 hours yet. Pretty sure he's stolen our hearts. Polly has been laying in his cat bed I think she misses him too.


----------

